# Knox/Beaver sewage project comes in at $16.3 million - Clarion News



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www2.theclarionnews.com/General_News/72173.shtml&cid=0&ei=FawZSPGDBYzkywSEuOSCCQ&usg=AFrqEzf0VZQzNvxSJgXoHt23Uftj575Z_w">Knox/Beaver sewage project comes in at $16.3 million</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Clarion News, PA -</font> <nobr>14 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>We have a <b>K9</b> unit, and we have two cars for our part-time officers when needed,” Bilunka responded. “What about the van full of ammunition? <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

